# Kunz Trail mower not running



## DodgeCummins (May 21, 2017)

I've got a Kunz AcrEase 57" rough cut trail mower with the 17.5 Briggs engine on it, it's been sitting for a few years because we didn't need it for a while and I want to get it running again. It will crank over but it won't start, where should I be looking to figure out what's wrong? Thanks in advance


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of the time unit's that have been sitting for an extended period are going to require carburetor service. You can check this by priming the engine with a little fuel to see if the engine will fire up and use up the prime. If it starts, that lets you know that it will run with a good fuel supply. You can try your hand at cleaning and rebuilding the carburetor, or you can just replace it with a new carburetor assembly if your not up to the task of servicing the carburetor. Best of Luck...


----------

